# Crops harvested by ???



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Will most fields in central ND be harvested by, say, November 10th? Between corn and sunflowers, which is typically the last to be harvested?

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Nov 10th is 3 weeks out and if the weather cooperated much harvesting would be done in that time frame. If it stays wet with constant moisture falling like now the ground will have to freeze hard for combines to really roll. I was out yesterday and neither flowers or the corn in that area have been touched, beans maybe 1/2 off.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

All depends on the weather.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Not going well, best hunting will be Thanksgiving and later.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Combines were hitting it hard last weekend. Saw lots of corn coming out, and most of the beans were gone. Shouldn't be long now, as long as this rain stays away.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm sure it depends on the area. Was out scouting tonight in central ND, north of I94. Almost no corn has been harvested and over half the soybeans are not touched yet. I know a farmer with around 1000 acres of soybeans who has been wanting to harvest for a couple weeks and hasn't been able to get them started yet as we haven't been able to go much more than a day without some rain. The next few days are supposed to be decent so I would bet they'll be running full bore.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Most guys have jumped to the corn as soybeans now are to wet to take.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We started back on beans. The beans are more then dry enough, it was just the ground that was the limiting factor. The harvest report said that around 50% of the beans are off and I think I heard around 20% of the corn.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Just wondering if we can get an update. Busy work week, I haven't had anytime to go scout. How are the crops looking in ND thus far?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Crops are looking decent, depending on what part of the state your from. Lots of guys are done if not finished on beans, and are close to half done, if not close to being done on crop. People who are done are busy putting fertilizer down or doing tillage work, so it would be best to ask permission on fields that are unposted to make sure they are going to be doing field work.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks, everyone, for the update. Although I leave for ND on Nov. 8, it's a 2 day drive from WA state and so my first day afield will be Nov. 10. Really excited, even though this is my 21st or 22nd trip to ND. It's like I'm a 9 year old on Christmas eve.


----------



## GSPpurist (Oct 19, 2013)

ChukarBob said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the update. Although I leave for ND on Nov. 8, it's a 2 day drive from WA state and so my first day afield will be Nov. 10. Really excited, even though this is my 21st or 22nd trip to ND. It's like I'm a 9 year old on Christmas eve.


Ditto, I am leaving Georgia on 7 Nov and will be hunting on 9 Nov for 7 days afield. Maybe see you around. Look for a Ford F150 with Georgia plates!!!


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Good luck, gents. Anyone willing to put forth the effort to drive here and out in the foot time deserves a couple birds.


----------



## Rooster Guy (Nov 2, 2013)

Making my way out there from MN this week with my 1 1/2 year old springer spaniel hoping to flush a few up! How are the PLOTS and public land in South Central and SW ND looking this year? Seen a lot of reports that things haven't been as bad as the original numbers showed. Seems like the numbers scared away enough people to leave us die-hards a few more to chase! :wink:


----------



## GSP yooper (Sep 6, 2013)

I was in the Ashley area 2 weeks ago. The PLOTS in that area are awful. A large percentage of what the map shows as PLOT, after drivning lots of miles of country side to scout them out, are mowed and holding round bales or are pasteur's full of cattle. Was very dissapointing! 2 weeks ago most of the corn was still standing.


----------



## Rooster Guy (Nov 2, 2013)

Just returned from a 5 day trip to South Central ND, I would say at least 50% of the crop is still up, maybe a little more. We had an extremely hard time finding bird and this area is not the least bit new to us, as we have been going here for 4-5 years. For me, a large part of knowing there are birds around are the drive out to the spots in the morning and the last hour of hunting. These are times when the birds are out and moving around, crossing the road, flying to spots to roost for the night, etc..In 5 days of hunting we saw 2 birds in the morning and 1 group of birds flying into a large field at night. It was unbelievable. There is a property we get permission to hunt on that has 3 very nice tree groves, each time we would walk them down in previous years we would see a minimum of 25-50 birds (no matter which month or weather conditions), and even hunting them 2-3 times a day. This year we not only did not shoot a bird, we did not even get ONE bird up. The corn was even down in this specific spot too. It was very discouraging to see the drop in bird numbers firsthand (rather than just reading posts of other people who had similar results in different areas). Some decent PLOTS in the area, although many did have cattle on them or were mowed. Did see an unusual amount of hens on the trip though, many groups of 5-10.

We talked with a few farmers in the area and all of them said how they just weren't seeing the birds this year...bummer. We did have some luck here and there, but definately a steep drop from previous years. Nonetheless, it was still a good trip and I was happy to get my year old Springer Spaniel out to get some work in.

A bad day of hunting is always better than a good day at the office :thumb:


----------

